# Southwest Airlines?? When will August 2015 open??



## dixie (Sep 13, 2014)

Thanks for any info!


----------



## Luanne (Sep 13, 2014)

If you go to their website and do a search for Travel Tools you can find out how far they are open now and when they should open for future travel.


----------



## riverdees05 (Sep 13, 2014)

Where do you find travel tools on their new website?


----------



## mdurette (Sep 14, 2014)

http://www.southwest.com/html/travel-tools/index.html?int=GSUBNAV-TOOLS-CAR-TOOLS

We are currently accepting air reservations through April 6, 2015. On October 27, 2014, we will open our schedule for sale through June 5, 2015. This date is subject to change! Please check back frequently.


----------



## Luanne (Sep 14, 2014)

riverdees05 said:


> Where do you find travel tools on their new website?



I had to do a search for it.  I couldn't find it easily.  If someone else finds how to get there I'd love to know.


----------



## STEVIE (Oct 1, 2014)

Hi,
I brought this thread to the top, hoping someone can walk me through.
On the new site, I can't figure out where to find the dates Southwest will open up sales. I know on the old site it was under travel tools, but I can't figure out the new site. Would really appreciate any help.
Thank you,
Sue


----------



## Luanne (Oct 1, 2014)

susgar said:


> Hi,
> I brought this thread to the top, hoping someone can walk me through.
> On the new site, I can't figure out where to find the dates Southwest will open up sales. I know on the old site it was under travel tools, but I can't figure out the new site. Would really appreciate any help.
> Thank you,
> Sue



Sue, use the link provided above which will take you right where you want to go, or go into the site and do a search for Travel Tools.  That is where you'll find it.

As I posted, doing the search was the only way I found it.  If someone else does find the path it would be great to know what it is. However, doing the search wasn't that hard.


----------



## peas (Oct 1, 2014)

This doesn't answer where travel tools are on the new site, but I seem to get the same information by clicking:

"Plan a trip" on top right
Select "Flight Schedules" in the drop down menu

I get the same quote about when flights will open up on top.

Hope that helps


----------



## silentg (Oct 1, 2014)

Only open til April 6 now, then June in Mid October,


----------



## california-bighorn (Oct 4, 2014)

So as a general rule can you usually book on SWA approximately 6 months ahead?


----------



## Gophesjo (Oct 5, 2014)

Yes that is correct.


----------

